# Show Pigeons



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

A question to all you experienced fanciers: What are the requirements to show a racing pigeon? I know some shows require that the bird have clocked in at least one race. Is this always a requirement?

Many thanks,

D.


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

It depends on who is running the show. Usually all-breed club shows have one class for all racing homers, or they may break them up as “flown” and “unflown”. They may or may not actually ask for verification in the “flown” class.

When a racing homer club holds a meet, on their own or in conjunction with an all-breeds club, the requirements can change significantly. The racing club has the say in what classes and requirements are in place. There may be classes for eye sign, diploma birds (various miles flown – 100, 200-300, 0ver 400, etc) and color classes as well. Diploma classes would require the birds to have been flown to specific mileage and been awarded a diploma for such flight.

You will just have to read the show book prior to any show you may be interested in.

Al


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

shows can very. most shows have just a color class and best. then some will have unflown flown most likely to fly. young bird and old bird classes. A show racing homer has to appear to have the balanced needs to fly well. head eyes. tail back wing. station. ect And are graded on a point system.


----------

